# Cryptocoryne xpurpurea "Lundu" spathe



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

Got some specimens in March and didn't really pay much attention to them as i thought they won't flower this season. One of the fellas did send out a spathe in May and by the time I'd noticed it, it was just 2 days from opening. Here's the fella:










Close up of the spathe










The identity of this taxon remains awaits confirmation; these specimens came from Lundu in Sarawak while the known hybrid, _C. xupurpurea _nothovar. borneoensis is found in southern-central Kalimantan.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

very nice...I couldn't even get that one to grow for me.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! Propagate!


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

Aaron, its an easy enough crypt. requirements are similar to the other blackwater varieties like _C. longicauda_ and _C. cordata var. zonata_. Grows rather prolifically too!

Ghazanfar, I have runners to spare already.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

corymad said:


> Ghazanfar, I have runners to spare already.


Let's set up a trade...PMing you


----------

